# I LOVE Happy Endings



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.oregonlive.com/news/index.ssf/2009/04/leo_the_wandering_border_colli.html


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Me too! Thanks for the happy story.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Wow, 9 months! Amazing.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow. That's unreal.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw They must be over the moon.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

You know it's too weird, but I seem to be running across alot of stories like this.

The last one I read was about a couple out boating when their dog fell over board.
They gave it up for lost but found it several months later on an island that was 7 miles from where the dog fell overboard...is that not amazing???


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Here is the dog lost overboard story....just amazing!

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/30088069/


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Amazing stories! I can't believe their survival instincts.
Gina


----------

